
Fuck Yes or No - scg
http://markmanson.net/fuck-yes
======
pvnick
Mark Manson has written a lot of really valuable advice, including IMO the
only dating book you should ever read [1]. He rejects the pickup culture in
favor of a more intimate, human approach towards building emotional
connections and improving oneself. He's the only mainstream dating coach
pushing Dale Carnegie's work [2]. Mark's also big on the anti-pornography,
anti-masturbation trend that's gaining mainstream attention [3]. I highly
recommend reading his stuff for anybody who's looking to improve themselves,
both in dating and in general.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Models-Attract-Women-Through-
Honesty/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Models-Attract-Women-Through-
Honesty/dp/1463750358)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/06...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/0671027034)

[3] [http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap](http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap)

Edit: it looks like this was on the front page, but the _HN is only for
programming topics_ crowd seems to have flagged it into oblivion

